# I Miss my 1987 Haro Master Team Model.



## Rich404 (Nov 30, 2015)

During the 1980's and into the early 1990's I was an avid BMX'er. My pride and joy ultimately became a blue and chrome 1987 Haro Master Team Model. The bike was beautiful, Blue and chrome frame and fork, neon green Skyway Tuff II rims, and the 3 piece group 1 cranks and more.

I scored that bike from a spoiled neighborhood kid that fell in love with my customized white and  chrome redline RL20. The Redline was awesome, with sealed Bearings TNT hubs, Chrome Vector Bob Haro handlebars and other goodies, but for me it was definitely trading up going from the Redline to a genuine Haro Master Team Model.

Once I got the Master it seemed like a dark cloud followed. My friend Anthony borrowed it to go to the store, and it was quickly stolen. With his quick persistence and getting the police involved immediately, they were able to recover it less than an hour later.

Not even a couple months later, my best friend Frank grabbed the bike while I was working the rollercoaster at a small amusement park and said.." I'll be back later dude"...and quickly rode away before I could give him the chain lock key, or say no for that matter... He strolled back about 6 hours later on foot, no bike. I never saw that bike again!! 

I still think of that bike and I never quite got over losing it. I keep telling myself that someday the time will come for me to get another one.

-Rich.


----------

